# Post surgery question



## Inekalekio (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all!
Im new here and just found this site today and have to say its really great.
I have a couple questions already though.

My little baby Coco got spayed two days ago and i am a little worried about her now.
First of all, i was reading through the packet of papers the doctor gave me and found her surgery notes. All it says is "pedicle broke. Incision extended. Pedicle found and ligated." no one mentioned anything about this to me when i picked her up and i just recently found that note. It is really hard to find anything about it online, and i want to know if it means anything serious happened. I tried calling the clinic but they dont know anything about it and said i would have to speak to the doctor about it, who is currently not there. I know its very specific but i was wondering if anyone had any information about what that means?

It has been about 48 hours since her surgery now, and she seems to be acting more normal than she has been since surgery but i can tell she is in pain. I got pain medication for her, but they said to give it to her with food only. But she hasnt been eating! The vet said its normal for the first 24 hours, but it has been more than that already. She ate a little bit yesterday, but threw it all up an hour later. Today she has not eaten at all. I can tell she is hungry because she keeps going to her bowl and smelling it, but not eating anything. I tried to give her a piece of ham but she wouldnt take that either. The only thing she ate is a little piece of cheese that she stole from the table, but she ate a few small bites and walked away from it.
She is just under five pounds normally which is already underweight for her, and it seems she has gotten even skinnier in these last few days.

One more thing is the bruising around her wound. It appeared today and seems to be spreading. I figured a little bit of bruising is probably normal after the surgery, but its a real strange light blue color. All pictures of bruising online were much darker and different looking. Hers seems almost like someone drew on her with a light blue marker. I touched it lightly and it caused her discomfort so im thinking it is just bruises, but i am still a little worried.

Ive been trying to get a hold of the clinic today but have been having a lot of trouble getting through, so i am thinking i will just take her to her actual vet tomorrow if nothing changes.

For now though, if anyone has any info on anything ive said i would really appreciate it because i have been super worried.

Thank you!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all, I'd try some chicken baby food for her. Bland and easy to digest. I wouldn't do the ham. Too rich and salty. As far as the bruising goes, that just means she bled through under the skin a little bit. Should go away like any bruise. 

The pedicle is part of what was left after he removed the uterus,(I think) and he just had to 'fish' for it! As long as he got it and ligated it, its fine.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

susan davis said:


> The pedicle is part of what was left after he removed the uterus,(I think) and he just had to 'fish' for it! As long as he got it and ligated it, its fine.


Yep. Nothing to worry about. Although it's a bit odd that he included the surgical notes as part of her take-home packet. 

If you can post a pic of her incision, I am sure we could let you know if it's normal or not. 

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I would go with the chicken baby food, got to get something down her , so you can get the pain meds down her. She must be in an awful lot of pain. Yes, I would take her back to the vet she could be dehydrating. The Pedicle is something that holds something else together in the body, not sure about that but would ask for sure, that might be why she is in so much pain, my girls were fine by the next day. Something is sure going on there, the vet should have told you about the pedicle. Poor baby hope she is out of pain soon.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Complications arise in surgery a lot, usually they are not mentioned to the owner unless they are a cause for concern. 

For anyone interested, here is a step by step spay surgery on a cat (dogs are pretty much the same). It mentions the pedicle.

Just a warning for those who are sensitive to such material that it **CONTAINS ACTUAL SURGICAL PICTURES** 

Spaying Procedure - A pictorial guide to cat spaying surgery.


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

That was most informative, thanks for the link BlueJax. 

I know spaying and neutering is for the best and the responsible thing to do, but hmm I'm so not looking forward to next month when my Bella has to be done.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiiiiii I feel sorry for you and your girl  really hope she gets better soon! Try to give her water with a plastic syringe or what it's called..very important that she gets fluids..


----------



## Inekalekio (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice. I ended up taking her back for a check up. They said she was dehydrated and gave her a shot for that. She still hasnt been drinking too much, so i may have to try the syringe. 
She finally started eating a little bit so thats making me feel a little better.
Her incision is actually healing pretty nicely, which i was worried about since it was so big. 
The bruises seem to have gotten way worse, but the vet said its nothing to worry about as long as they dont keep spreading anymore, like they did at first.
Other than that, she seems to be feeling a lot better now, so Hopefully she will be back to normal in a few days.
Thanks again for all the advice! 
Looks like ill be running to this website for all my questions from now on.


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to hear she's improving and doing better.

I know, its a mine of wonderful information and advice on here isn't it ....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

In order to get her to drink more, you can take a raw piece of beef or chicken & put it in a small bowl with some water. The meat will flavor the water & she'll drink it.


----------

